# April 23rd SUUNTO LAUNCHES SOFTWARE UPGRADE 2.0 FOR AMBIT2, AMBIT2 S AND AMBIT2 R



## muhua33 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tomorrow!!! Check out the link.

Suunto launches software upgrade 2.0 for Ambit2, Ambit2 S and Ambit2 R - Suunto


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

muhua33 said:


> Tomorrow!!! Check out the link.
> 
> Suunto launches software upgrade 2.0 for Ambit2, Ambit2 S and Ambit2 R - Suunto


And to celebrate Suunto announce a one day only 75% off all current model Ambits!!! Yeah!!........ waiting...... waiting....... come on....... still waiting..... :-d


----------



## wydim (Feb 26, 2012)

cadence data by the wrist, training programs in-watch, built-in storm alarm and Strava compatibility coming next !! That's a great update and announcement !

edit : a default built-in triathlon mode with transition times !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the perfect watch now exists !!!


----------



## skinnie (Jun 22, 2008)

Red PeeKay said:


> And to celebrate Suunto announce a one day only 75% off all current model Ambits!!! Yeah!!........ waiting...... waiting....... come on....... still waiting..... :-d


Where do you see that of 75% discount?Or it is a joke?


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hope battery draining problem below 50% will be solved and some new data like eta, ete and distance on track to the end will be added.


----------



## BAM1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Falconeye75 said:


> Hope battery draining problem below 50% will be solved and some new data like eta, ete and distance on track to the end will be added.


nothing about bugfixes in the changelog... but I really hope that as well. I will be connecting my sapphire at 0:01 tonight and pray that i receive the update  hopefully suunto auto-scheduled the release exactly at 0:00. Otherwise I won't be needing my alarmclock tomorrow and as soon as I awake I WILL get it:-d


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Weather trend like the core for Ambit2!


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Yay!*

I just added Cadence to one of my running screens.


----------



## alex68 (Oct 5, 2013)

Poor Suunto!!!
Still no EPOC live function.


----------



## cicciorun (Apr 9, 2014)

Falconeye75 said:


> ...some new data like eta, ete and distance on track to the end will be added.


I don't understand this sentence of the changelog: "...When you are navigating to a waypoint or POI, the bearing is now shown as an absolute bearing from your current location to the waypoint. This used to be relative to your heading. With this new way, you can easily locate yourself on a map when you know your waypoint, the bearing to it, and your distance to it..."
Do You think it is the distance on track?


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

cicciorun said:


> I don't understand this sentence of the changelog: "...When you are navigating to a waypoint or POI, the bearing is now shown as an absolute bearing from your current location to the waypoint. This used to be relative to your heading. With this new way, you can easily locate yourself on a map when you know your waypoint, the bearing to it, and your distance to it..."
> Do You think it is the distance on track?


Unfortunately not related to distance on track.
It's just a change to display bearing instead of heading with the navigation feature.


----------



## PabloAlarcon (May 18, 2013)

SiRoB1 said:


> Unfortunately not related to distance on track.
> It's just a change to display bearing instead of heading with the navigation feature.


Hi siRoB1, just a question, will this bearing thing affect your apps ETA to a WP and Distance to Next Waypoint ? i realy like those apps and are very useful.


----------



## BAM1 (Nov 6, 2013)

New firmware has just been released, i am updating now


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Loaded and ready to go....


----------



## skinnie (Jun 22, 2008)

Updated here too, manual on suunto's webpage is now updated too, but changelog when updating isn't.


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Baro trend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just made Trailrunning my shortcut


----------



## RockBird (Mar 10, 2013)

http://d1c229iib3zm7m.cloudfront.net/release_notes/SuuntoAmbit2_ReleaseNotes.txt


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

PabloAlarcon said:


> Hi siRoB1, just a question, will this bearing thing affect your apps ETA to a WP and Distance to Next Waypoint ? i realy like those apps and are very useful.


These apps are not mine, but they come from or_watching. 
But that should not affect them.
This is only a convenience way to display a true info when you need to place yourself on a paper map by knowing any GPS coordinate of a specific point on the map with the distance displayed an the bearing you find easily where you are on the map by using a rule and protractor.

If only the bearing can be accessed from the apps like or_watching requested it, or the last and the next waypoint GPS coordinate.
Now that the bearing is available there no point to not give an access to it. :/

Not a single bug fix in the change log? Strange hope Suunto only missed it, i can't believe they didn't fix anything...

Anyway:
- "compass bearing tracking" is really nice.
- "New waypoint navigation" Display of the bearing and the direction guidance instead of the arrow is definitely the way to go (less headache)
- "View button long press as menu shortcut" really great, i assigned my Cycling exercise


----------



## pa7a7oz (May 23, 2013)

Anyone know how i can see the transitions included triathlon feature?
Thanks
Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

pa7a7oz said:


> Anyone know how i can see the transitions included triathlon feature?
> Thanks
> Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk


* Transitions included in default triathlon sport mode
* Predefined multisport log stop & save after last sport

I think it's not a feature but this is more a proper way to provide a true final time.
I'm not 100% sure, but before we needed to select the next sport then click start then again start?
And the time to achieve this was not took into account in the final time.

I simulate a triathlon exercise, and there is no more "transition" when you hold BACK/LAP button.
The next sport start straight.

EDIT: or this is related to the logbook detail, so you just need to go into logbook to get each time (transition time) per sport...

Proper answer: https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/apr...-ambit2-s-ambit2-r-1018080-3.html#post7712179


----------



## rickster1221 (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried putting the training plans on the watch. If so where can you look at it?


----------



## BAM1 (Nov 6, 2013)

rickster1221 said:


> Has anyone tried putting the training plans on the watch. If so where can you look at it?


Have not tried it yet but don't expect too much from it...according to dc rainmaker they are more like " anouncements" telling you it is a training day and if workout should be moderate or hard. What I like about the update is the cadence function and the shortcut function, now I can activate my alarmclock faster but I think any function will work. ;-) i am a bit surprised that there are no bugfixed according to the changelog...wonder if the wrong baterry indication problem is solved....


----------



## kkuja (Mar 26, 2014)

rickster1221 said:


> Has anyone tried putting the training plans on the watch. If so where can you look at it?


I did. My watch show me text "training day" below time, and when I press next, it show me todays exercises (if day has multiple exercises I can cycle them with view button). Then If I press start/stop button, it opens exercise menu from correct activity.

EDIT: Tested training plan exercise copied to watch. During exercise, watch played alarm when I was had completed 50% and 100% of programmed exercise. Seems like a nice feature


----------



## j_winston (Nov 19, 2013)

Transitions in triathlon mode refer to default triathlon mode having transition "modes" between the actual activities. Meaning that the triathlon default sport mode will have sub-modes:
Openwater swimming
Transition
Cycling
Transition
Running.
To take these into use, you need to select "Restore default values" in Gear settings page.
Note: all the other sport modes will be set as their default as well.


----------



## cdmackay (Feb 8, 2008)

Has anyone tried the new compass calibration yet?

I can't get it to work. Never had a problem with the old method...


----------



## muhua33 (Nov 5, 2013)

cdmackay said:


> Has anyone tried the new compass calibration yet?
> 
> I can't get it to work. Never had a problem with the old method...


Did you press the start button from the 'calibrate' screen? I forgot to at first and swung my arm around for a minute before I remembered. Once I pressed start it only took about 10 secs to work. I was outside when I did it as well; don't know if that matters.


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

cdmackay said:


> Has anyone tried the new compass calibration yet?
> 
> I can't get it to work. Never had a problem with the old method...


Yes, my first attempt failed...
Then i put the watch on my wrist and made big movement with it.
The compass calibration was successful.


----------



## cdmackay (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks both - yes, I was trying to do it in the hand, but not on my wrist.

On my wrist, making big movements, it worked after about 20s.

I'm going to feel like a right plonker doing that out in the field...


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

j_winston said:


> Transitions in triathlon mode refer to default triathlon mode having transition "modes" between the actual activities. Meaning that the triathlon default sport mode will have sub-modes:
> Openwater swimming
> Transition
> Cycling
> ...


I tried by using my dev account to prevent resetting my personnal account exercise customization.

Well nothing new after restoring default exercise.
I guess it's useless.

I think the change is around the ability to add more than 3 sports to the triathlon mode.
So as you said we are able to add Transition, like DCrainmaker did when he needed to switch to Multisport mode (Suunto Ambit 2 and 2S In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker) to do the same.


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ran with the new firmware this morning.
Cadence worked great. No issues there.
I tried the quick navigation- that part wasn't implemented well. It sends you directly to the Navigation route selection (or POI). Great if you want to Nav that day, but if you have that as part of your normal Run sport mode, and sometimes you Nav and sometimes you don't - you cannot bypass the navigation. You HAVE to select a route. There's no option to say 'no thanks, I don't want to Nav today'. 

The improved on-watch display of the logbook was great. I was able to cycle through the times for each of my auto laps, and it gave me my fastest mile and average cadence for each lap. Nice.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

rickster1221 said:


> Has anyone tried putting the training plans on the watch. If so where can you look at it?


There is an extra page on the watch main display...mine was showing two workouts for the day You need to enable the training in moves count.


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

cdmackay said:


> Has anyone tried the new compass calibration yet?
> 
> I can't get it to work. Never had a problem with the old method...


yup. just did a couple figure 8's with my wrist, and it said 'calibrated'. easy.


----------



## skinnie (Jun 22, 2008)

cdmackay said:


> Has anyone tried the new compass calibration yet?
> 
> I can't get it to work. Never had a problem with the old method...


Maybe it will help you:


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

cdmackay said:


> thanks both - yes, I was trying to do it in the hand, but not on my wrist.
> 
> On my wrist, making big movements, it worked after about 20s.
> 
> I'm going to feel like a right plonker doing that out in the field...


I waggled my arm twice and it beeped within one or two seconds. Seems correctly calibrated. 
Of course you can still take the watch off if you are self conscious. 
Personally this will be the least stupid-looking thing I do in public, and the convenience is a big nice-to-have.


----------



## skinnie (Jun 22, 2008)

cdmackay said:


> Has anyone tried the new compass calibration yet?
> 
> I can't get it to work. Never had a problem with the old method...


Maybe this can help you:


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Honestly I don't know why people are complaining about the calibration of the compass. Oh no, I'm moving my arm in public, oh no! Look at my $500 sick GPS watch you wish you had! Oh no! I'm so embarrassed for moving my arm to calibrate this marvel of technology!


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

:-d:-d:-d

Calibration aside. I am still surprised that we still need to manually input the declination setting manually. The old X10 as well as in the Garmin Fenix declination setting is fixed automatically based on GPS position. So why not on the Ambit2?

So the compass is still not perfect.

I am happy to see that we finally have that weather trend indicator as well as a built in storm alarm that we love from the Core and X9/10. But on my X10 the weather alarm is more capable while on the move vertically. It is GPS assisted so it can tell if changes in pressure is due to vertical movement or a weather change. The weather alarm is rather useless on the Core when you are on the move because it lacks this GPS assistance. Do aynone know if this new weather alarm and weather trend indicator on the Ambit2 is GPS assisted in this way?:think:


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

Joakim Agren said:


> View attachment 1471482
> 
> 
> :-d:-d:-d
> ...


I guess: It's always the same => MONEY ... Suunto want you to buy an additional watch ... for more runner functions the Ambit2, for weather functions the Core and so on ...
BUT they are forgetting: Maybe some unsatisfied customers may change the brand ...
Joachim
still 2 days left ...


----------



## iapyx (Sep 18, 2013)

This is a nice software upgrade. Especially for those who want to make use weather features.
Finally a storm alarm standard available. No need to have a storm alarm app running. 
The weather trend indicator is really nice too. 
Inverting the display take a bit more effort now that it is only available via settings but that's not such a big deal.
The compass get really quickly set as well. Just by making 8-shaped turns.
The feature to set the watch into sleep mode is really cool. (In an emergency case of a low batt you can save the data this way)

Only disadvantage: there is no indicator that shows up when the weather/storm alarm is on. 

Overall it made me very happy


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

iapyx said:


> Only disadvantage: there is no indicator that shows up when the weather/storm alarm is on.
> 
> Overall it made me very happy


You do get a cool lightning icon when it goes off though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rd0401 (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone else had issues with swim metrics in the ambit2 since the upgrade. Prior to the upgrade mine counted laps pretty much perfectly. Maybe dropped or added a single lap in a 2.5k session. Now it can't seem to count a 200m set without adding or dropping a lap. Just tried to do a 2k session and it was basically useless for lap counting. I've re-taught it my stroke and the pool size is correct. Any idea's on what else could be the issue?


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

rd0401 said:


> Anyone else had issues with swim metrics in the ambit2 since the upgrade. ...


I've only done one swim. Might have been kinda' hard to tell, as I was in a 37 yard pool and I was letting the watch do the math. I know it dropped one lap when I switched to breast stroke, but other than that, I think it was right on for the 2000ish yards that I did.

so far- I'll say 'no, no issues'.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 18, 2013)

pjc3 said:


> You do get a cool lightning icon when it goes off though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll keep my fingers crossed for sudden bad weather now. I really want to see that lightning icon.


----------



## pa7a7oz (May 23, 2013)

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk

Put your ambit 2 in barometer mode and climb more than 40m... You should be see the alarm storm...


----------



## iapyx (Sep 18, 2013)

pa7a7oz said:


> Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk
> 
> Put your ambit 2 in barometer mode and climb more than 40m... You should be see the alarm storm...


Yeah, thought of that. Or I could put it in water for a while. But that would ruin the baro history graphic.  :rodekaart


----------



## grpz (Dec 16, 2013)

Nav mode can now display bearing to waypoint which is good! I wonder if Suunto took my suggestion on that which I wrote in this forum...


----------



## twelveone (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like Strava integration is imminent:

Strava - App at Movescount.com

http://www.trailrunmag.com/2014/04/28/making-moves-on-strava/



> From today, Suunto's Ambit watches can be used with Strava's service


----------



## iapyx (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone managed to connect Movescount to Strava yet? 
The only way to get files transferred to Strava is by exporting the file first, save it as a gpx-file and upload it to Strava. According to the link above it should be able to connect Movescount to Strava directly.


----------



## twelveone (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah it's not live yet. Looks like it should be soon though.


----------



## kkuja (Mar 26, 2014)

Has anyone noticed changes in GPS location acquiring (how long it takes bafore GPS gets ounds location)? My Ambit 2S is much slower (10 sec vs 1 sec) after updating software. But I'm not sure is it software or something else.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 18, 2013)

kkuja said:


> Has anyone noticed changes in GPS location acquiring (how long it takes bafore GPS gets ounds location)? My Ambit 2S is much slower (10 sec vs 1 sec) after updating software. But I'm not sure is it software or something else.


Just tested mine outside and it took my Ambit2 about 10 seconds which I think is pretty fast. This was a first fix of the day. 
Now, about an hour later, I tried again and this so-called re-fix took about 1 sec.


----------



## arhuaco (Jun 4, 2013)

kkuja said:


> Has anyone noticed changes in GPS location acquiring (how long it takes bafore GPS gets ounds location)? My Ambit 2S is much slower (10 sec vs 1 sec) after updating software. But I'm not sure is it software or something else.


First run took 2 min, thought it was because I hadn't used it for a week. Day after took over 30 min.
Normally is within a few seconds.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

arhuaco said:


> First run took 2 min, thought it was because I hadn't used it for a week. Day after took over 30 min.
> Normally is within a few seconds.


My 2sapphire is still super speedy. sometimes my finger has barely left the button when it beeps. Never more than 15 seconds, even when I've moved 20 miles from my previous location.

2 minutes certainly can happen, but isn't ideal.
30 minutes is crazy long, like a satellite wasn't in the right place or some bad sat info data for your location at that time. 
if that ever happens again, it'd be useful to confirm that some other GPS gets a lock (e.g. cell phone, handheld, car...)

Maybe you should do a GPS Reset from the Service menu, and resynch to get the sat info again.
You can also check the sat info is current in the Service menue: e.g. "GPS sgee" data like 28.4.2014.


----------



## richard521 (Apr 29, 2014)

I love the new fw(fw2.0.7) upgrade of ambit 2 , but this fw upgrade still doesn't hv the function that I most want ....

a new Back-light mode using Sunset/Sunrise as condition or ability to change back-light mode during exercise (back-light during night on autolap)

hopefully suunto can add this function in the next fw of ambit 2 upgrade as well


----------



## pa7a7oz (May 23, 2013)

Movescount under maintenance...strava automaticaly upload in progress !!!!!


----------



## twelveone (Jan 18, 2012)

Movescount back up and now syncing my moves to Strava. Shame it's only new moves and not historic, but it will do.


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

richard521 said:


> I love the new fw(fw2.0.7) upgrade of ambit 2 , but this fw upgrade still doesn't hv the function that I most want ....
> 
> a new Back-light mode using Sunset/Sunrise as condition or ability to change back-light mode during exercise (back-light during night on autolap)
> 
> hopefully suunto can add this function in the next fw of ambit 2 upgrade as well


As someone who regularly runs in the early morning, between dark and light... this seems like the silliest feature request ever. I have my backlight set on toggle. when it's dark, I have the light ON. when it gets light, i press the button and turn the light off. I've been surprised at how little battery power the backlight uses (I have my backlight set to, I think, 18%- which is plenty bright enough).

the watch already comes with an easily accessible button to turn the backlight on. And, the backlight modes are easy to set. I can't imagine why I would want the watch to decide for me, exactly when the light should be on. Plus- it couldn't possibly get the timing right. How dark it might be if you were running under heavy trees, or dark cloud cover versus a bright sky.

My suggestion is to come up with a new suggestion.

Twelveone: Yay on the Strava implementation! Thanks for letting us know


----------



## cdmackay (Feb 8, 2008)

I dunno... having had a Casio with a wrist-flip to turn on the light, I can see how an auto-light would be nice: sometimes you have your hands full with other things, and pressing the button is a (tiny) pain.

But the Casio had a light sensor (well, it was a Solar...), which makes it easy... time-based woudn't be ideal. But the Suunto does have an accelerometer, so it could have a wrist-flip action, optionally...


----------



## muhua33 (Nov 5, 2013)

Does Strava work for anyone yet? I was thinking the moves would be transferred automatically (since I went through the trouble to link the accounts), but it seems like it is still not ready from the Strava side. Or do we still have to manually export the move and re-up it into Strava?


----------



## iapyx (Sep 18, 2013)

muhua33, are you talking about troubles with transferring activities which are made AFTER the movescount update?


----------



## j_winston (Nov 19, 2013)

Only activities after the connection is made between Strava and Movescount will be transferred. Initial testing right after update worked, but sometime during the evening they were no longer transferred to Strava. A while ago evening's and this morning's runs popped in Strava, probably there's been a bit of a queue in transferring moves.
All in all, seems to work now, so all good


----------



## iapyx (Sep 18, 2013)

It works! Only with new activities, but it works. I just added a move in Movescount and it was automatically sent to Strava as well.


----------



## pa7a7oz (May 23, 2013)

iapyx said:


> It works! Only with new activities, but it works. I just added a move in Movescount and it was automatically sent to Strava as well.


it's works for me too !!!


----------



## muhua33 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah the moves I made after the update were taking a long time to transfer. Movescount posted on Facebook that because of the high traffic the transfers were taking a little longer.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....58013133433&id=350435838432&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## wydim (Feb 26, 2012)

Yesterday I made an indoor cycling move (no gps data) and still don't see it on Strava.

my Strava and MC account are connected and I choose the option to connect "every moves to strava" (incompatible moves will be marked on Strava as "workout"). I still don't see any workout yesterday on Strava.

is it because a non-gps move will not appear at all on strava ? Can you guys try to record a move without GPS and check in you strava ?


----------



## twelveone (Jan 18, 2012)

wydim said:


> Yesterday I made an indoor cycling move (no gps data) and still don't see it on Strava.
> 
> my Strava and MC account are connected and I choose the option to connect "every moves to strava" (incompatible moves will be marked on Strava as "workout"). I still don't see any workout yesterday on Strava.
> 
> is it because a non-gps move will not appear at all on strava ? Can you guys try to record a move without GPS and check in you strava ?


Yep, same for me, it's because the Strava sync is for GPS moves only by the looks of things:

https://www.facebook.com/Suunto/posts/10152169121462621:0

I've queried with them why I'm unable to export indoor cycling moves to tcx format (which I could manually upload to Strava), as currently I can still only export to xlsx, which is no good to man nor beast.


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

wydim said:


> Yesterday I made an indoor cycling move (no gps data) and still don't see it on Strava.
> 
> my Strava and MC account are connected and I choose the option to connect "every moves to strava" (incompatible moves will be marked on Strava as "workout"). I still don't see any workout yesterday on Strava.
> 
> is it because a non-gps move will not appear at all on strava ? Can you guys try to record a move without GPS and check in you strava ?


As the sign up doc page says



> NOTE: Strava will accept only Moves with GPS track, so no indoor training there.


----------



## twelveone (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep, and they've just responded to my question on fb that tcx export is gps workouts only as well. Got around it by importing the xlsx into neotrack and exporting to a proper tcx from there then uploading to Strava. Hopefully Movescount will support tcx exports for non-gps workouts at some stage.


----------



## batfink10 (Apr 25, 2014)

rd0401 said:


> Anyone else had issues with swim metrics in the ambit2 since the upgrade. Prior to the upgrade mine counted laps pretty much perfectly. Maybe dropped or added a single lap in a 2.5k session. Now it can't seem to count a 200m set without adding or dropping a lap. Just tried to do a 2k session and it was basically useless for lap counting. I've re-taught it my stroke and the pool size is correct. Any idea's on what else could be the issue?


Do you still have this issue. I've now done 3 swims since the upgrade and I think the swim recording/metrics are all off. In my case, over a 2,500m set, the total swim distance is around 200m off. I've tried re-training it for my stroke. The bigger issue I have is over a longer rep (eg. 600m continuous), the distance resets itself during the rep whilst the clock keeps ticking. This gives me some odd metrics such as 21 mins per 100m (a distance which typically takes me less than 1min30) or a swolf of 380! It even quoted over 51 mins per 100m at one point today - the whole session only lasted 48mins!

I might try a full reset and see if that changes things. It was great before and generally only missed a few lengths from a full set and at the very least, it gave me the correct time for the rep I had done.

I've also noticed the watch "goes to sleep" much quicker than before (ie. within 30 mins of being put down rather than a couple of hours previously). Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

batfink10 said:


> I've also noticed the watch "goes to sleep" much quicker than before (ie. within 30 mins of being put down rather than a couple of hours previously). Has anyone else noticed this?


I'm not helpful for Swim.
But around the watch sleeping you are right.
It goes to sleep in less than 8min after a tiny test.
EDIT: Maybe, more exactly 10min.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

SiRoB1 said:


> I'm not helpful for Swim.:-d
> But around the watch sleeping you are right.
> It goes to sleep in less than 8min after a tiny test.
> EDIT: Maybe, more exactly 10min.


This might be a problem for me. If I accidentally fall asleep at an aid station at night during a 100 mile race my watch may stop recording:-d


----------



## skinnie (Jun 22, 2008)

kinda offtopic,
Anyone here has a Garmin GSC-10 cadence/speed sensor?does it work with this firmware?
I want to buy a cadence sensor, but suunto's one isn't produced any more and this garmin is widelly available.


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

martowl said:


> This might be a problem for me. If I accidentally fall asleep at an aid station at night during a 100 mile race my watch may stop recording:-d


I never seen my watch goes to sleep in exercise mode.
Anyway sleep mode only turn off the screen.



skinnie said:


> kinda offtopic,
> Anyone here has a Garmin GSC-10 cadence/speed sensor?does it work with this firmware?
> I want to buy a cadence sensor, but suunto's one isn't produced any more and this garmin is widelly available.


I wanted to buy one (the cheapest: btwin speed-cadence sensor), but i am sure that i will not get much benefit with my usage. The only benefit would be to be able to use the watch with gps off.

Anyway you can ask to mondoshawan https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/bike-pod-distance-recording-10%-actual-992542-3.html if he noticed any accuracy change.


----------



## wydim (Feb 26, 2012)

bowesmana said:


> As the sign up doc page says


 Strava will accept only Moves with GPS track, so no indoor training there.

It also says(on the right) "in case your activity is not supported by strava, it'll appear in your account as a Workout ". Which I didn't see yet.

edit : nevermind. I think they mean that if you record a Kayaking move (WITH GPS data), it is not supported by strava so it will appear as workout.


----------



## mondoshawan (May 14, 2012)

SiRoB1 said:


> I wanted to buy one (the cheapest: btwin speed-cadence sensor), but i am sure that i will not get much benefit with my usage. The only benefit would be to be able to use the watch with gps off.
> 
> Anyway you can ask to mondoshawan https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/bike-pod-distance-recording-10%-actual-992542-3.html if he noticed any accuracy change.


the second benefit is cadence&#8230;  and speed changes are instantly with a pod.
Well I'm still using an Ambit1 with that 1.5% error in distance readings while using a pod, hope that Suunto will come along with a fix soon. But i really don't know, if that issue takes effect on Ambit2 too. Don't have one&#8230; to test it 

and skinnie: it should be no problem using a GSC 10 with newest Ambit2 firmware. i was using 3 different Speed/Cadence Combo Sensors and never had a problem with them on Ambit1, except exact calibration.


----------



## tubbycyclist (Sep 9, 2013)

skinnie said:


> kinda offtopic,
> Anyone here has a Garmin GSC-10 cadence/speed sensor?does it work with this firmware?
> I want to buy a cadence sensor, but suunto's one isn't produced any more and this garmin is widelly available.


Just to confirm the GSC10 pairs with no problems. But do remember to set the wheel size as it overrides the gps. Results look a little odd otherwise.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## batfink10 (Apr 25, 2014)

the btwin (Decathlon) sensor works fine too.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnie (Jun 22, 2008)

tubbycyclist said:


> Just to confirm the GSC10 pairs with no problems. But do remember to set the wheel size as it overrides the gps. Results look a little odd otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Nice, thanks for the "suggestion", I didn't knew it.


----------



## Tony L (Jun 6, 2012)

tubbycyclist said:


> Just to confirm the GSC10 pairs with no problems. But do remember to set the wheel size as it overrides the gps. Results look a little odd otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


I have recently installed a GSC-10 on my bike as well & the Cadence info shows up fine on my Ambit2's display. However, I didn't see the option to set wheel circumference in Movescount's settings when I checked the Bike Pod device. I remember seeing it in previous version of Movescount. Though I don't really need speed/distance info from the GSC-10 as the Ambit's GPS already gives me the info, I just wonder where the "set wheel circumference" page is.


----------



## tubbycyclist (Sep 9, 2013)

Tony L said:


> I have recently installed a GSC-10 on my bike as well & the Cadence info shows up fine on my Ambit2's display. However, I didn't see the option to set wheel circumference in Movescount's settings when I checked the Bike Pod device. I remember seeing it in previous version of Movescount. Though I don't really need speed/distance info from the GSC-10 as the Ambit's GPS already gives me the info, I just wonder where the "set wheel circumference" page is.


Gear > General Settings > Bike Pod Calibration (useful if you are on a turbo/rollers)


----------



## Tony L (Jun 6, 2012)

tubbycyclist said:


> Gear > General Settings > Bike Pod Calibration (useful if you are on a turbo/rollers)


Ahh.. Found it.

So, the bike pod will override the Ambit's GPS speed & distance? I better set the correct wheel circumference then.

Thanks Tubbycyclist!


----------



## RockBird (Mar 10, 2013)

Did anyone had issues with altimeter after the software upgrade ? My Ambit2 displays now wrong altitude (baro-alti profile is set to Alti). Look at the following altitude graphs:

Before:








After:


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

RockBird said:


> Did anyone had issues with altimeter after the software upgrade ? My Ambit2 displays now wrong altitude (baro-alti profile is set to Alti). Look at the following altitude graphs:


Hi, could you check SEA-LEVEL-PRESSURE of your move?
If altitude up/down drop correlate with SEA-LEVEL-PRESSURE, fusedAlti could be the guilty.

EDIT: also note that you didn't properly calibrated your baro-alti at start.
Firmware upgrade reset baro-alti by changing pressure reference setting to 1013.15hPa.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

RockBird said:


> Did anyone had issues with altimeter after the software upgrade ? My Ambit2 displays now wrong altitude (baro-alti profile is set to Alti). Look at the following altitude graphs


Mine is spot on. My profile is set to Alti when running. A run I did yesterday showed the precise elevation of the hill I ran.


----------



## RockBird (Mar 10, 2013)

I think this is the problem (sea level pressure). How do I re-calibrate baro-alti ?

Look at the altitude - sea level pressure graph


----------



## RockBird (Mar 10, 2013)

I've set the Altitude reference and the problem is fixed. Thanks


----------



## iapyx (Sep 18, 2013)

The only thing that I currently really miss is an icon that shows up on the display as soon as the backlight is on in Toggle Mode. I prefer Toggle Mode but it does occur that the backlight button gets accidentally pushed in daylight. An icon would prevent it from draining the battery. 

A storm alarm icon (telling storm alarm is active) would be nice as well, but I have mentioned this in an earlier post.


----------



## rickster1221 (Apr 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if newer Ambit 2 works with a ANT+ Garmin HMR3 heart rate monitors?


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

rickster1221 said:


> Does anyone know if newer Ambit 2 works with a ANT+ Garmin HMR3 heart rate monitors?


I suspect it will record HR but the Ambit does not record the HRM run dynamics.


----------



## rickster1221 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok I just wanted to make sure it will work. Thanks. Also I didn't order the run dynamic one just the standard one.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm using simoultaneously Garmin HRM Run with my Fenix2 and Ambit2. With the Suunto it works fine but naturally does not shows hrm dynamics...



martowl said:


> I suspect it will record HR but the Ambit does not record the HRM run dynamics.


----------



## cleanton (May 15, 2012)

rickster1221 said:


> Does anyone know if newer Ambit 2 works with a ANT+ Garmin HMR3 heart rate monitors?


It works with any ANT+ monitor.


----------



## paul1928 (Jul 27, 2013)

rickster1221 said:


> Does anyone know if newer Ambit 2 works with a ANT+ Garmin HMR3 heart rate monitors?


Sure does - and better than the Suunto HR pod. Lower error rate and when it does err it errs on the low side rather than stupidly high.


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Has anybody noticed that Suunto has fixed the HR algorithm so that instead of getting "--" readings during dropouts, you get the last known or best approximation? That's how the T6 handled dropouts. Even if the error rate was 80%, you'd always see a reading. 

Anyway, I noticed that on my last run, by pulling the HR belt away from my chest for a few seconds. Last year when I did that I'd get the "--" on my display immediately.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

bruceames said:


> Has anybody noticed that Suunto has fixed the HR algorithm so that instead of getting "--" readings during dropouts, you get the last known or best approximation? That's how the T6 handled dropouts. Even if the error rate was 80%, you'd always see a reading.
> 
> Anyway, I noticed that on my last run, by pulling the HR belt away from my chest for a few seconds. Last year when I did that I'd get the "--" on my display immediately.


Now that you mention it...
And I'd just attributed it to warmer humiditier weather and me sweating more.

I wonder then what's logged. I could scour XML files, but someone with FB Athlete, etc can get it much easier.

This would seem better. But hmm, it's kind of like Red pill vs Blue pill.


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

or_watching said:


> Now that you mention it...
> And I'd just attributed it to warmer humiditier weather and me sweating more.
> 
> I wonder then what's logged. I could scour XML files, but someone with FB Athlete, etc can get it much easier.
> ...


The log file will be the same, so no real increased accuracy. Only difference is the live display. It is nice though knowing when your getting dropouts during a run, but I think that it's outweighed by the distractions and annoyances it causes. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

bruceames said:


> Has anybody noticed that Suunto has fixed the HR algorithm so that instead of getting "--" readings during dropouts, ....


No. I still see the "--" with my static laden HR chest strap

Except now I have a Mio Link, so that's been much more reliable.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

bruceames said:


> Out of sight, out of mind.


Indeed. Most people want the blue pill.


----------



## Georgnik (Feb 2, 2014)

Dear all,

I noticed that weather indicator does not shows the trend, which of course will be usefull, rather than the history. The last 6 hours. Pretty much useless!!!


----------



## wydim (Feb 26, 2012)

or_watching said:


> Indeed. Most people want the blue pill.


hahaah, I love the Matrix reference


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Georgnik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I noticed that weather indicator does not shows the trend, which of course will be usefull, rather than the history. The last 6 hours. Pretty much useless!!!


Hi.
What do you mean that it does not show the trend? It does show the recent tend of the barometric pressure.
As a weather indicator what would you like or expect it show?


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

or_watching said:


> Hi.
> What do you mean that it does not show the trend? It does show the recent tend of the barometric pressure.
> As a weather indicator what would you like or expect it show?


I think Georgnik would like to see trend value and not a symbol that only tell us there is more or less ±2hPa/3hours.
My guess is that it is to avoid working around a complex code (filter profile change, that would have messed accuracy of an only value display).
Feature more, Symbols are understandable by everybody.

Just to know how the Weather Indicators work:


----------

